# (SC) GRHRCH *******'s Bobo



## TARBABY (May 25, 2009)

*(SC) SRS GRHRCH *******'s Bobo*

SRS GRHRCH UH *******'S BOBO MH BLM/YL FACTORED
2009 MID ATLANTIC RETRIEVER CHAMPIONSHIP - OPEN CHAMPION
2009 HRC SPRING GRAND PASS / 2009 HRC GRAND FALL PASS / 2010 HRC GRAND SPRING PASS
2009 HUNTSVILLE SRS WINNER
OFA HIPS - EXC / ELBOWS - NORMAL / HEART - NORMAL SPECIALIST / CERF - CLEAR 
EIC - NORMAL / CNM - NORMAL

CONTACT: [email protected]

_*********************_
_Combining duplicate ad posted on October 23, 2009_

GRHRCH UH *******'S BOBO MH BLM/YL FACTORED
2009 MID ATLANTIC RETRIEVER CHAMPIONSHIP - OPEN CHAMPION
2009 HRC SPRING GRAND PASS / 2009 HRC GRAND FALL PASS
OFA HIPS - EXC / ELBOWS - NORMAL / HEART - NORMAL SPECIALIST / CERF - CLEAR 
EIC - NORMAL / CNM - NORMAL

CONTACT: [email protected]


----------

